# AMH pmol/L low, cut off?



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

i had my amh result and it is 2.95 pmol/L
does anyone know the cut off value?

Plus today had to replan everything and had to say goodbye to my plan of know donor and go for sperm bank, which is fine for me but this AMH is really low.

I am just so scared they will not even consider treating me.
first pre treatment visit next week


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

elle some uk clinics are a bit funny about treating people that may effect there sucess rates - if thats the case dont think theyve got your best interests at heart as long as you are givrn the facts of your chances=but there are loads of success storys with low amh- you dont know how you respond to drugs until you try ! What is your fsh and antral follicle count do you know?


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Elle, I have huge sympathy for how you're feeling right now - my AMH proved also to be negligible and I felt devastated on hearing the results. However, don't panic just yet.  I think you might benefit from having a good trawl through the following board for a lot of relevant information and research: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=535.0 I suspect many clinics will treat you, but I also think it likely that the consultant will try to manage your expectations in terms of your response to stimms and associated prospects for a successful outcome. You do need to speak to your consultant for starters though as (s)he is the specialist and can interpret the results of all your tests in the whole, rather than looking at your AMH result in isolation.

A-Mx


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you Morrigan and Indekiwi I knew it could be low but was hoping less low, even if my endometriosis surgeries for sure damaged one ovary...

Morrigan I do not have FSH and antral follicle, they did not ask to do it yet, maybe when I see the consultant he will tell me more...

indewiki thanks for the link I will check it


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My AMH was 0.7 and I had clinics willing to treat me. Also ARGC don't even test AMH's and purely go on FSH and LH (they will not cycle on an FSH over 10) and have the highest success rates in the UK, so don't get too down!
Lx


----------



## katy5 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi, i think we read too much into AMH levels. I am 40 and my AMH 2 years ago was 4.2pmol/l. 3 years ago i had 2 unsuccessful ICSI attempts (was with partner who had had a vasectomy at time). Now single again and went to London womens clinic- they were not worried by my low AMH and have been treating me for the past 2 years (am going to get my AMH repeated this week but am sure its now v v v low!!) anyway i got pregnant my first go of donor iui with a low AMH level, i did unfortunatley have an early miscarriage and this was followed by 5 failed donor iui attempts. BUT it is possible to get pregnant with low AMHs!! All AMH is really a measure of is the predicted response to ovarian stimulation, May mean that we are difficult to stimulate for ivf but if having donor iui and no drugs you will hopefully be getting one follicle a month so it makes no difference anyway. I had fsh for my first couple of goes of iui but since didnt get more than 1 egg i then tried without stimulation and what was really funny was that my first cycle without stimulation produced 2 follicles!! Dr Nair at the London womens clinic is really fantastic so maybe worth contacting them as am sure they will still treat you- take care and good luck- katy.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

katy I was also told that if you have had a cycle of IVF they know your response to drugs and can guage better than an AMH

Good Luck


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hello there - Good Gawd I'm confused... Just got test results showing my AMH is now 5.4 (was 12 only six months ago). But on my egg share/freeze cycle I got smiles all round every time I went to be scanned as I was responding really well and got 15 eggs... So what could have changed in the 2 months since the cycle? 
Maybe it doesn't matter anyway as I'm very happy with my bf and cat


----------

